# Ass or boobs?



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

So are you an ass man or a boob man?

I personally love both equally. I really could not choose what I like more. What about you?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ass easily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I prefer ass over boobs but there's nothing wrong with boobs.

If a girl has no ass but big boobs, there's no problem with that and neither is a girl with no boobs but a big ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boobs. 

Milk > shit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Funnily enough, I've actually asked myself this question alot over the past few days. I have an equal liking of both, even though I strangely probably like midriff/hips better than either.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Southern Man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

and it's not even close.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Boobs, although a good butt goes a long way.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Boobs.
> 
> Milk > shit.


lol that does put u off.

But I'm still going with ASS


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck me, I promise you I was going to make this exact thread today.

Ass all the way. Boobs are awesome, but there is nothing I love more than a phat ass.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Can we get a mod to add an official poll into this topic? lol ... should've put one in


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't understand the appeal of asses. If The Rock's favourite type of pie wasn't situated nearby, there's no way asses would get such love.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I like em equally tbh. A flat chick turns me off but no ass turns me off aswell.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I like em equally tbh. A flat chick turns me off but no ass turns me off aswell.


Same..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm an ass man.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Tough decision. I like them both equally as well.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Toughest question ever!


I'd say boobs, but no ass is also pretty bad...


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I love a girl with a nice ass, not too bothered about tits unless ofcourse they are flat as a pancake. A nice handful is suffice.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

_*Cue old Billy Gunn Entrance theme* _ ... Had to be done 8*D

Though seriously, I'm more of a boob man. Milk>shit.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ass, definitely

tits are great as well though 

I'd rather have a flat girl with a large ass, then a big titted girl with no ass.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Boobs.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

It feels very homosexual to say ass! But that's my answer, ass. I do like boobs don't get me wrong but there was a time I didn't care for them too much. I guess ass is more important as well in a way because a fat ass means a fat girl but big boobs could mean anything. I've gotten to appreciate boobs a lot more recently but they're not as big a deal as ass.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just to be clear, i prefer lady's asses... not males :|

also i like big asses, on smallish girls.. big ass on fat girl.. isnt the same


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Both.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Some girls have no ass, and nice tits. Some girls have nice tits, and no ass. Some girls have both! Depends on the situation sir. I can go without for a pretty face that swallows.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass..


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

definatly ass, no better feeling that imagining a nice rounded smoking ass slamming up and down on you


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RatedRudy said:


> definatly ass, no better feeling that imagining a nice rounded smoking ass slamming up and down on you


:yum: agreed


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> definatly ass, no better feeling that imagining a nice rounded smoking ass slamming up and down on you


True, but boobs slamming down on your face and you licking them and playing with them and biting them is also pretty good.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ass all the way. Boobs are pretty great though.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ass







hgfyhfyhf (damn 5 character limit )


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

As Billy Gunn use to say, "I'm an ass man".


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ass

It easier to get breast implants


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to be all boobs but in recent times I've changed my preference to ass. A girl with a great ass and small boobs is a lot fitter than a girl with big boobs and flat ass.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

ass, gotta have something to hold on too


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd have to pick boobs. Don't get me wrong, a perfect ass is just as good as perfects boobs, but they're really, really hard to come by. Flat girls are just weird, I'd rather they be small and stick out than big but flatter than normal. 

(+1000 creepy points to me).


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Tits.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ass...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's how I know that I prefer ass to tits. 

Take an amazing looking woman like Velvet Sky for example. I realize she has amazing tits, and I drool over them all the time, but what really gets me is that ASS










DAYUMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Here's how I know that I prefer ass to tits.
> 
> Take an amazing looking woman like Velvet Sky for example. I realize she has amazing tits, and I drool over them all the time, but what really gets me is that ASS
> 
> ...


Makes a brilliant point.


----------



## peter_19 (Jan 10, 2010)

everyone likes boobs and i do but dunno why but i just prefer some booty ass for the win


----------



## Chuck Norris (Sep 23, 2010)

I like both. Two of my hands on the ass, two on the boobs and two of my penises in the ass and vagina.


----------



## tedaus (Apr 3, 2007)

You can always suck the tits, even if they're not there, but you can never get that hip slapping if there's no ass. I've grown up with two girls with no tits so I'm used to the disappointment..


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Here's how I know that I prefer ass to tits.
> 
> Take an amazing looking woman like Velvet Sky for example. I realize she has amazing tits, and I drool over them all the time, but what really gets me is that ASS
> 
> ...


yes that right there, omg, just imagine how it would feel having velvet sky's ass slamming up and down on your penis, ABSOLUTELY PHENOMENAL.... nothing beats that


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tedaus said:


> You can always suck the tits, even if they're not there, but you can never get that hip slapping if there's no ass. I've grown up with two girls with no tits so I'm used to the disappointment..


this... 

Plus, breast implants exist and works well


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

tedaus said:


> You can always suck the tits, even if they're not there, but you can never get that hip slapping if there's no ass. I've grown up with two girls with no tits so I'm used to the disappointment..


Your mom and sister dont count bro.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

The ass always catches my eyes first.


----------



## GenNextfan (Jul 16, 2006)

Boobs

Total lack of .gif's in this thread. Pretty disappointed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> The ass always catches my eyes first.


exactly, when checking out a girl, almost everyone immediatly looks at the ass


----------



## Chuck Norris (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> exactly, when checking out a girl, almost everyone immediatly looks at the ass


I actually first look at the face. Thats the number one part to me.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

im not sure.
I don't like ass' where they have wide hips, rather than an actual ass. People get mistaken by this and say "daaayum she's got a nice aassss" but in reality it's just her wide hips. I'd say ass, but i'd say boobs if the ass were more "larger hips" rather than ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> I like both. Two of my hands on the ass, two on the boobs and two of my penises in the ass and vagina.


lol how many hands do u have?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> lol how many hands do u have?


as many as he wants, hes chuck norris


----------



## Chuck Norris (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> as many as he wants, hes chuck norris


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm an ass man, you can't beat a round juicy bubble butt.

Not to fussy when it comes to boobs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Ass..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ass and it isn't even close


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boobs. Always loved them. I won't say no to a good ass though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Boobs, but they need to have at least a little bit of both. No boobs=no good, same with ass.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Here's how I know that I prefer ass to tits.
> 
> Take an amazing looking woman like Velvet Sky for example. I realize she has amazing tits, and I drool over them all the time, but what really gets me is that ASS
> 
> ...


That might be true, but there have been a lot more times where i've been like "Damn, baby got boobs" instead of "Damn baby got back"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> That might be true, but there have been a lot more times where i've been like "Damn, baby got boobs" instead of "Damn baby got back"


And that's how you know you prefer tits to ass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ass all the way!


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Pussy


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

ASS. But none of either is a massive turn off for me.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Pussy


Well you see , this is why ass is the winning choice , cause ^that^ is right all up in it!


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer Junk in the Trunk to a good Beam in the Headlights.

Though I do like a good balance...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Boobs. Making up for flat asses since the beginning of time.










Many men are ass men not by choice but by current society's favoritism of it enforced by rap video's. Oh it's real. It's damn real. The statement too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Sheikuation™;8885573 said:


> And that's how you know you prefer tits to ass


Yeah, i've laways preferred a nice rack. A nice rack is like "KAPOW" right in your face.

I will say there is such thing as too much of one or the other. cause sometimes if you see a chick with like 45ggg, it's sort of a turn off for me. Cristina Hendrix is about the limit for me. Too much ass is the same, Vida Geurra and Kim Kardashion are about perfect as far as butt goes.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Ass...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm an ass man. I don't care much for big boobs, but a nice, round ass? Indeed.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I used to go with boobs but now I have changed to an ass man. There's just something so sexy about being with a girl with such a big bottom. It's not as common as girls with big boobs..


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Panther said:


> Many men are ass men not by choice but by current society's favoritism of it enforced by rap video's. Oh it's real. It's damn real. The statement too.


Well thats an interesting statement but... In typical white guy fashion I. HATE. RAP. Have NOTHING to do with the crap , and I am an ass man all the way


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm an ass man, personally. Kim Kardashian FTW.

I've read through the pages of this thread and I figured boobs would win hands down, but I was quite shocked to see that 85% of the people in this thread said ass. Well done


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

walls said:


> I'm an ass man, personally. Kim Kardashian FTW.
> 
> I've read through the pages of this thread and I figured boobs would win hands down, but I was quite shocked to see that 85% of the people in this thread said ass. Well done


One of the best asses in the world...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> One of the best asses in the world...


THE best ass in the world, as far as I'm concerned. See her video from a few years back and I gotta say...everything else is pretty perfect too. Hottest woman alive, IMO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

walls said:


> THE best ass in the world, as far as I'm concerned. See her video from a few years back and I gotta say...everything else is pretty perfect too. Hottest woman alive, IMO.


She's definately sexy. Christiano Ronaldo is one lucky man


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

My anaconda don't want none unless you got mams hun *whip snaps*.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Vida Guerra turned me into an ass man.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KingofFunk412 said:


> Vida Guerra turned me into an ass man.


vida guerra's ass is godly


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Definitely ass!!!! 

When I was growing up it used to be nice big tits but now a days I can do with any size tits. Ass goes along way in my books to what type of girl I like. Nice peachy tender ass over double D boobs in my opinion. Although I do love it when girls where tops that show off there cleveage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> vida guerra's ass is godly


top 5 butt i've ever seen.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I'm a bewbs guy. Don't know why, but I've always appreciated a nice dashboard over a big ass.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Penis - I am a homosexual and I find this thread insulting to my sexuality.


fair enough man.

Im an ass man myself.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

If a girl don't have ass in 2010, she's almost worthless.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

walls said:


> I'm an ass man, personally. Kim Kardashian FTW.
> 
> I've read through the pages of this thread and I figured boobs would win hands down, but I was quite shocked to see that 85% of the people in this thread said ass. Well done





walls said:


> THE best ass in the world, as far as I'm concerned. See her video from a few years back and I gotta say...everything else is pretty perfect too. Hottest woman alive, IMO.


The video with that Ray-J ...got? I saw bits of that video too.............Ray-J has a small dick , hes not fucking worthy to have had sex w/ Kim Kardashians ass


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Definitely ass. I'm an ass man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More of a breast man myself. Main reason I prefer it to the ass...I don't know, but part of me has always been conscious of what comes out of the ass, if you catch my drift. I can still appreciate a nice ass though.

EDIT: Forgot to add this: I like boobs because women have them and we don't. Everybody has an ass. I have an ass, but a nice curvy rack? Women have that all to themselves and it draws me in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is totally the greatest thread ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> This is totally the greatest thread ever.


would be 100times better with pics


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm an ass man. Btw, I think a poll should be added to this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> I'm an ass man. Btw, I think a poll should be added to this.


quick looks at all the posts and I think ass is winning by a slim margin


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

KnightMace said:


> would be 100times better with pics


*PART 1: BOOBS*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

desperately waiting for part 2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Part 2 Please.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Idk about those picks... those are kind of gross, they're so big imo.

I'm an ass man anyway. 

A nice rack is just a plus.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

*PART 2: ASS*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't really decide. They're both awesome. The face is the most important thing for me though. Ass and/or tits is a bonus.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So you're telling me there's been 10 pages and this hasn't been posted?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

thank u raw monster


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:lmao I almost forgot about that Shiek!!

Anyways back to this heated debate, I'm suprised not too many have mentioned legs. Personally, a girl with long, tan legs is an awesome feature.

If I had to vote between the two, ass hands down.

But a girl with tits, a nice ass, and long legs is almost too hard to find!! :side:


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> More of a breast man myself. Main reason I prefer it to the ass...I don't know, but part of me has always been conscious of what comes out of the ass, if you catch my drift. I can still appreciate a nice ass though.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add this: I like boobs because women have them and we don't. Everybody has an ass. I have an ass, but a nice curvy rack? Women have that all to themselves and it draws me in.


Male & female asses look entirely different , you can't mistake them for each other and guys can have tits if they are disgustingly fat


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao I almost forgot about that Shiek!!
> 
> Anyways back to this heated debate, I'm suprised not too many have mentioned legs. Personally, a girl with long, tan legs is an awesome feature.
> 
> ...


Yea I was gonna post this, but since the thread was only between ass or breasts then I was like forget it but yea nice legs always catches my eye.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pfft only part of girls legs I actually find attractive is the backside of their thighs , is that what you are all talking about too or you are literally attracted to like , shins/calf muscle areas?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kind of an ass man myself. But I do like a nice rack. Breast size never really bother me, I like it from small to medium, don't like it when they're too big.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ass.










ftw.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

Im a Boobs man for sure.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tony777 said:


> Pfft only part of girls legs I actually find attractive is the backside of their thighs , is that what you are all talking about too or you are literally attracted to like , shins/calf muscle areas?


lol no girls with huge calf muscles is a turn off


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love both tits and ass. Don't make me choose. I refuse.



Tony777 said:


> Pfft only part of girls legs I actually find attractive is the backside of their thighs , is that what you are all talking about too or you are literally attracted to like , shins/calf muscle areas?


Stacy Keibler. Look at her legs. If it does nothing for you, well...I'm sorry.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I love both tits and ass. Don't make me choose. I refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy Keibler. Look at her legs. If it does nothing for you, well...I'm sorry.


:agree:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Since this is a wrestling forum

Ass


















































Boobs


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Boobs all the way. But don't mind some ass.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Both equally, no doubt.

But a woman having nice boos or a nice ass doesn't mean I'm attracted to them. For me, a woman has to be overall attractive, not just one feature. Nice face, nice hair, nice torso, legs, and the whole package.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I love both tits and ass. Don't make me choose. I refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy Keibler. Look at her legs. If it does nothing for you, well...I'm sorry.


Yep , I googled her just to see and her legs don't do anything for me

If its any consolation , I like chicks feet. (Well not all chicks feet obviously , only the nice ones) Which is similarly something some guys don't get and some do.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FYI, asses are just smaller boobs on the backside.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

If I ever see an ass with nipples, I will shit bricks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFsFUYwdJVo


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

TITTIES!!!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

boobs


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Ass all the way.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

BEWBS R GEWD!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Both 

Vida and Kim FTW.*


----------



## wildpegasus (Feb 8, 2003)

Ass is more important to me because if a lady has it than that means their body at least looks to be in good shape. You can have breasts but still be fat. Need both - a hot ass and nice breasts.

For friendship, neither matters. Just bring the personality.


----------



## Stewingum (Nov 6, 2008)

Ass > Boobs

I get turned off when a womans knockers are too big, however big asses i like (e.g. Mickie James)


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I prefer boobs on a chick and a nice ass on a man.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Ass, no disrespect to boobs; I love them too.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Well I'm not a man but I sure do appreciate a fine tight ass on a good looking man. I could just...take a hand full and...


:$


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ass please...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> I prefer boobs on a chick and a nice ass on a man.


me too :side:


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Ass easily. I couldn't really give a shit about big boobs. As long as it good enough for me to grab and suck on is fine with me. Besides, it's only so much you can do with boobs. If a girl has a nice ass but just decent boobs it sets who her body up. When a girl has a nice shaped body with that ass sticking is just wonderful. But if she just has big boobs but no ass some girls bodies just don't look right like that.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Deffinetly ass.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Dat Billy Gunn...


----------



## Adam Impact (Oct 13, 2010)

Boobs!


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to choose?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

nuff said


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Hazzard said:


> nuff said


Thread over. Ass wins.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheVipeRko (Sep 15, 2010)

Ass all day. Boobs don't even matter to me if the ass isn't there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Wet Asses


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Since this is a wrestling forum
> 
> Ass
> 
> ...


i cannot disagree with this.


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, with my continued affinity for Stacy Keibler over the years ....

ASS


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

ass


----------



## ltr11 (May 26, 2010)

Ass, all the way.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I ould have to go with a nice round arse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbFUQoZ4zgc


----------



## rammsteiner (Oct 28, 2009)

ass most definitely


----------



## hermannvinole (Oct 19, 2010)

I like a BIG fat ass.


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

Depends on the chick which ever stands out more cant judge any of it without seeing the whole thing


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> and it's not even close.


who's that chick??

i personally love boobs, but ass cumz close!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> who's that chick??
> 
> i personally love boobs, but ass cumz close!!


Katy Perry


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

ugh, that face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

God before i used to love a nice rack but now a days I lean toward a nice butt. Doggie Style 4 the WIN!


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Boobs for ever


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

That's a no contest for me. Ass all day. I've gotten complaints in the past from girls actually. Some don't understand the ass thing with guys but I am still on the search for a chick who is proud of their ass.


----------



## GameFreac (Oct 19, 2009)

Assss


----------



## peter_19 (Jan 10, 2010)

up


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Upskirt > Downblouse

Boobs are still pretty awesome, but ass wins hands down.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ass for me, love both though


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't beat a great arse.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Both. But if i had to pick one, tits

Im a titie man

IDC if they're real or fake(Tho i'd prefer if they were real). I just love a chick with some nice, round & juicy.....let me stop


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ass.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I love a nice bum.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ass, no doubt about it.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

ass


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Today,I found what what's so great about boobs,especially when they're really perfectly sized.

Any other day I'd say ass,but this time coming...
Boobiez all the way


----------



## Biggus (Apr 14, 2011)

boobs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Ass easily.


THIS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Boobs all the way.


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love them both. Although, i'm going to go with boobs.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

i love em both but i prefer the Ass more just something about a big thick fat round ass man it's just something to behold


----------



## peter_19 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ass anyday


----------

